# Removing Spoiler



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I am planning on removing my spoiler this weekend. I was wondering if anyone has any close up pics of the holes plugged. I was also wondering what tools and parts I will need. I would like to have everything ready before I start and not have to leave mid project to get materials or a tool that I did not have.

I know alot of you have done this and any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

This member did a great job. Wish he lived near me, I would hit him up to do the job.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5873&highlight=spoiler+delete


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> This member did a great job. Wish he lived near me, I would hit him up to do the job.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5873&highlight=spoiler+delete


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry, no pics, but its really easy to remove. There are 4 nuts to take off. One of the studs came off when I took mine off. The 5th hole is on the passenger side. The wiring harness goes there. I had to bend the carpet back to help get the harness apart. The 4 holes are 3/8", the big one 3/4". My dealer gave me body filler plugs, but there are other places to get plugs. Mine won't take paint. I'm hoping to get them filled in this year. The larger plug should be siliconed, the smaller ones are outside the drip rail so I didn't worry about them. It took all of 15 minutes to do this. The car is sooooooo much better without that stupid spoiler.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> This member did a great job. Wish he lived near me, I would hit him up to do the job.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5873&highlight=spoiler+delete



Fecking A.

I still have the plastic plugs, going on a year now.

Still looks better than that stupid, useless spoiler.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Fecking A.
> 
> I still have the plastic plugs, going on a year now.
> 
> Still looks better than that stupid, useless spoiler.


why not grind them down flush, then put touch-up paint on them?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Fecking A.
> 
> I still have the plastic plugs, going on a year now.
> 
> Still looks better than that stupid, useless spoiler.


I still got the plastic ones too... been about 2 months now. One day I will get mine shaved/painted. Just as soon as I feel the car is fast enough


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

im just gonna plug mine with black caps and paint them in case i want the spoiler back again


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Already searched and read most of the spoiler removal posts but was looking for a quick grocery list of what will be needed to complete the job. 

I think I saw a post that mentions a star tool??

4-3/8" plugs
1-3/4" plug

silicone for the 3/4" plug because of location

touch up paint if desired to paint plugs

Anything else?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Completed removal today at lunch. The total labor time is around 15 minutes. It takes longer to find and pay for the plugs at Lowes. $3 in parts.


The star tool is the one to hold the studs when you remove the nuts. Not necessary to remove the soiler if you don't mind the studs coming out of the spoiler.


arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrabhartLSX said:


> why not grind them down flush, then put touch-up paint on them?


You ever grind ABS?

Not pretty.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Groucho said:


> You ever grind ABS?
> 
> Not pretty.


yeah ABS would be more difficult.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of how the the plugs look? I'd be interested in doing this if the plugs don't stick out too bad.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Anyone have pictures of how the the plugs look? I'd be interested in doing this if the plugs don't stick out too bad.


The 3/4" plug is very noticeable. I have the touch up paint from the dealer which I insisted i get for free. I am going to paint the left over plug and put it in I will let you know.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

powerman_dsr said:


> im just gonna plug mine with black caps and paint them in case i want the spoiler back again


Smart move.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Anyone have pictures of how the the plugs look? I'd be interested in doing this if the plugs don't stick out too bad.



nothing is noticeable when we are just a blurr to them......


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

*I'm looking for a stock 2005 GTO spoiler.*

I am new to your site. Since many of you are removing spoilers, I am trying to buy one. Give me a good deal and I'll take it off your hands.

Thanks 
Skip


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

ok...


so after cruising through this and several other sites, i decided to remove the spoiler from my 04.











the problem im having is finding the plugs for the holes. 

can anyone possibly shed any light as to what theyre called, where to find them, what section of what obscure store theyre in, etc..


any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!!!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

go to the hardware store and ask for 4 plugs for half inch holes and one plug for 5/8 inch hole. i think total i paid 15 bucks for everything. silicone, 5 plugs, and touch up paint from the stealership.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

ok. 

sorry to keep hounding on this, but are they called anything in particular? because i live in texas and when i went to the counter and asked for 'plugs' the guy looked like i was speaking greek. 

i have an appointment to take the car in and have all the holes welded, sanded and painted... so i only need the plugs to keep debris/water out for the weekend. 

thansk a million for the assistance.


----------

